# Second hand and other equipment in Johannesburg



## Chapito (May 11, 2009)

Good Day !
We are considering moving to Johannesburg for about a year. We are currently looking for a place either furnished or not. Do you know if there are shops (like charities outlets for instance) where we could find second hand furniture and other equipment (TV etc.) preferably in Sandton ?
Thank you in advance for your replies and have a nice day.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Chapito, the best places to find what you need will be the auction Houses who specialise in repossession sales at the Sherriff of the Court.

You can also browse the Junkmail.co.za online (anything SA will fall under.co.za)
and Autotrader.co.za for cars.

I have a slightly used AK47 if you are interested, only used twice by a little old lady who was making withdrawals from a cash in transit truck.


----------



## Chapito (May 11, 2009)

Daxk said:


> I have a slightly used AK47 if you are interested, only used twice by a little old lady who was making withdrawals from a cash in transit truck.


I replenished the stocks last week, all I am missing now is an armoured vehicle.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Chapito, the best places to find what you need will be the auction Houses who specialise in repossession sales at the Sherriff of the Court.
> 
> You can also browse the Junkmail.co.za online (anything SA will fall under.co.za)
> and Autotrader.co.za for cars.
> ...


Daxk,

How did you get my AK????


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Chapito,

there is a place called - cash and carry- that has the type of thing that you are looking for.... Although the place is a little rag-tag.....

on the plus side- I think that you will find many things quite resonable priced
good luck!~


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

ROKZY said:


> Daxk,
> 
> How did you get my AK????


Rokzy, your Altzheimers kicked in again,it was in the Lost and Found after the retired priests did a play called the "The Full Monte Casino" 
you really should take the medicine, dear.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Rokzy, your Altzheimers kicked in again,it was in the Lost and Found after the retired priests did a play called the "The Full Monte Casino"
> you really should take the medicine, dear.


How kind of you to remind me While just the other day I stepped around a corner and found myself looking down the barrel of one.... I was suprised and holding a child, all I could do was glare at the punk. He was actually aming at 3 men walking toward me, and he quickly repositioned his aim on the 3. We scurried away just before the cash van arrived. Those guards are pissed that thier vans have been blown up...
I think meds may do me good at this point, although it's not alztheimes I suffer from.


----------

